# Trying to go back and forth in a journal/post?



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there, wonder if anyone had a clue on this one?

Since the updates recently when I go to read a post or a journal, when I press the "previous" button or the next page number etc, my screen goes blank. This means I can't see previous posts, or ones in the future so I'm missing out on reading what is being said. It's a bit frustrating.

I have tried it on different Pc's and my ipad, phone etc and it does the same on all of them. Have tried in different environments too, same thing happens.

Thank you for reading and any help on this.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flubs said:


> Hello there, wonder if anyone had a clue on this one?
> 
> Since the updates recently when I go to read a post or a journal, when I press the "previous" button or the next page number etc, my screen goes blank. This means I can't see previous posts, or ones in the future so I'm missing out on reading what is being said. It's a bit frustrating.
> 
> ...


 Dont know hun , but @Ultrasonic helped me out with my issues

x


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I wish I could help but I'm afraid I have absolutely no idea what might be going on. I have no such issues, and I'm guessing others aren't either or there would be far more threads about this.

@Flubs do you have the same issue if you log out of the forum and just browse like a visitor?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

This happens to me on an iPhone sometimes. When the screen goes blank I refresh it and the next or last page comes up. I presume it's the same issue.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> I wish I could help but I'm afraid I have absolutely no idea what might be going on. I have no such issues, and I'm guessing others aren't either or there would be far more threads about this.
> 
> @[Redacted] do you have the same issue if you log out of the forum and just browse like a visitor?


 It's ok, I will just have to put up with it I guess. I do have the same issue if I am in or out. It's not the end of the world but frustrating as I can't see when people ask me questions or refer an earlier post. Thank you for answering.

@anna1. Thank you.

@Sasnak yes, it sounds the same.

Thanks peeps.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Hello there, wonder if anyone had a clue on this one?
> 
> Since the updates recently when I go to read a post or a journal, when I press the "previous" button or the next page number etc, my screen goes blank. This means I can't see previous posts, or ones in the future so I'm missing out on reading what is being said. It's a bit frustrating.
> 
> ...


 Hey Flubs.

I had something similar happen to me for a while when using my laptop but it stopped when I dumped Windows 10 and went to a linux system - so I assumed that Win 10 was the issue. Since you are having the same issue using different devices that suggests it might not be.

I'm not sure how frequently he's checking in on the forum at the moment but it's worth tagging @Lorian in on this so see if he has a solution.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

dtlv said:


> Hey Flubs.
> 
> I had something similar happen to me for a while when using my laptop but it stopped when I dumped Windows 10 and went to a linux system - so I assumed that Win 10 was the issue. Since you are having the same issue using different devices that suggests it might not be.
> 
> I'm not sure how frequently he's checking in on the forum at the moment but it's worth tagging @Lorian in on this so see if he has a solution.


 FWIW I have no such issue on my laptop which runs Windows 10.


----------

